
Show HN: JobAdScanner – Attract Better Software Engineers - cloogshicer
https://JobAdScanner.com
======
LaurensLang
Good idea.

So it gives feedback and hints to existing job description.

Maybe the next step would be a configurator

~~~
cloogshicer
Thanks for your feedback! Yup, that's definitely planned, the tool could even
generate a new description from some user input.

------
cloogshicer
Author here, will be in this thread, looking forward to your feedback!

